# Rosella parrot



## *Blushing_Spider* (Jul 15, 2010)

hey, i have an adult rosella parrot whom i love to bits but isnt tame as much as ive tried she loves the company of other birds especially budgies. she has a big cage but i think she would be better in an aviary. she loves other birds and i feel like im denying her happiness. ive already posted a post on the classifieds but i was wondering if anybody on here would like to rehome her and add her to their own aviary. she is a beautiful bird and is in very good nick. ive never rehomed any of my pets before but as she was a rescue i would like someone to offer her a better home around south wales preferably. i love her to pieces and wont be letting her go to any time wasters, so dont be offended if i ask alot of questions. thankyou for your time, let me know if your interested.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

sorry, i cant help but i just wanted to reasure you that your rosella would be better of in an aviary. rosellas (and ringnecks) rarely become tame and are much happier in aviarys than in the house. so although you may feel guilty for re-homing one of your pets, it really is in his best interests.


----------



## *Blushing_Spider* (Jul 15, 2010)

thankyou. i apreciate it i really do. i had a ring neck a few years ago and it took me a whole year before i could get anywhere near it. but one day he just accepted me and i taught him tricks and he loved cuddles.. didnt stop him from escaping twice lol. but this rosella in a way was a rescue from my local market in the middle of winter and i couldnt leave her there another week so i bought her. i love her to bits but she does belong in an aviary and not a cage.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

so glad to hear you say what you do these birds should never be kept in a cage they just never become tame and even if handreared still turn back to wild 

good luck with your serch for a good home for her x


----------



## Gecko1977 (Aug 24, 2011)

Try featheredflyer or birdtrek this is a site run by a gent in Wales and has a large welsh following.


----------

